# Teknum Systems



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

First I must apologise for a double post, but I have been advised to put this post in this thread.

Hi, I have been trying to rid my PC of Teknum updater. In Program Files I have deleted all references to Teknum with the exception of those that say they are shared, this may well be Teknum not wanting you to delete them, I know I can restore them from the recycle bin, but one, the updater gives you the impression that this folder contains something that is required on startup. If anyone has hadf this problem I would like to know what action they took to get rid of it.
Anyone who downloaded Handy bits will have these pests in their computer. :upset:
PC is Packard Bell imedia 5061 XP Home edition.

Ron.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ron

Have a search and see if you have this file
*
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsseCryp.dll*

then open your Registry (Start > Run and type *regedit*, then press Enter) and see if you have this entry

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0752120-6D75-D111-B5B1-0800095A2318}*

Don't do anything just now - just let me know if you find these items.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Iain,
Thanks for the post.
I did a search and found tsseCryp.dll in C:\ Windows 92KB

In regedit I could not find 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0752120-6D75-D111-B5B1-0800095A2318}

I'm not saying it's not there as there are so many items, but I did look carefully.
I did see some Cryp items but not prefixed by CLSID.

I await your comments. Many thanks.

Ron.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ron

Usually it's that file that replaces the Registry key. But if the key is not there then just delete the file. Note that you may have to boot to safe mode to delete it.

What were the Cryp items in the Registry?


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Iain,
I am assuming you mean tsseCryp.dll, I found it in system32 with dozens of others, if I delete it and HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0752120-6D75-D111-B5B1-0800095A2318}
is in the registry, would that cause a problem?
As regards the Cryp items there were four of them
Crypt.PKO
Crypt.PKO 1
Crypt.Sig CryptSig
Crypt.Sig CryptSig 1
I won't pull each down unless you think it important.
Many thanks for your help.

Ron.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Ron

If you do find 

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0752120-6D75-D111-B5B1-0800095A2318}

in the Registry then delete it. Note you can use Edit > Find in the Registry - just copy in the CLSID (the number in the curly braces). Make sure you are in the correct hive - *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT*

Definitely delete the file *tsseCryp.dll* - I can't confirm that the others are related to Teknum - they *could* be used by other applications as well, so I would leave them for now. What you could do is copy each file, rename it, for example, *Crypt.PKld*, and save the renamed files to a separate folder. Then delete the originals. That way, if required, you can simply rename the copies and put them back.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Good morning Iain,

I will delete the tsseCrypt.dll and will find the search in registry (not done that before) and see if that turns up CLSID. And will leave the Crypt PKO for the moment.
First I will C&P your instructions on to wordpad & print them off in case this thread gets locked.

Very many thanks for your valuable help.

Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Iain,
Your search in Edit in the registry found it but it has two entries
ab(Default REG_SZ

and

abEnabled REG_SZ

Do I delete both of them?

Sorry to be a pest but when I'm in the registry I get worried. 

Ron.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ron

No worries - care is always required in the Registry. In this case it's the *whole CLSID* that you need to delete, not just the values.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Iain,
Update,
Please only answer this post when you have time, I do not want to be a nuisance.

First, I deleted the tsseCrypet.dll inspite of a large blue screen saying it might affect other progs.
It is at the moment in my recycle bin.
I checked in Prog files and the following are still there.

1) File Delete Caution.txt text document.
2)tsSetup.exe Shared Windows Setup engine Teknum Systems.
3)Updsvc.exe Shared update Service Teknum Systems AS.
(All three warn of deletion as it could effect other programs.)

Second, I deleted both the A0752120-6D75-D111-B5B1-0800095A2318
items in the registry and am left with.......ab(default) REG_SZ (value not set)

and on the left panel under Shellex
Context menu handlers
Easy Crypto Menu
Enscription menu
Offline files
Shared Menu handles
Sharing.

As I said at the beginning please only answer this post when you have time.
Many thanks.

Ron.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ron

It's no problem - I was on my lunch when I answered earlier, so sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner.

I would rename the files in the way I suggested earlier, so that you can see if removing the files causes any issues. They can then be restored if required.

In the Registry editor, look for the CLSID in the left pane and simply right click on it - then choose 'delete'.

I'm not sure about the other Registry entries so I would leave them for now.

Keep an eye on system performance for a while and let me know if you have any particular warnings etc.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Iain,
Please don't apologize, you are doing me a great favour.
I will do a search for CLSID using the editor in the registry. I will also copy the files I found in Prog Files renaming as you suggested before deleting the originals. I was going to put the copies in a folder on the desktop but I think it better to use My Docs, as if I have to put them back you have the opportunity to move files, better than dragging them from desktop to HDD C\:
I will do this later tomorrow, I have to go out in the morning.
My performance at the moment is....CPU2%.......PF 390MB but will check this after doing the dirty deed.
Thank you so much for your help I am grateful.
Will let you know how I get on.

Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Good afternoon Iain,
I have successfully copied the remaining Teknum Systems files & renamed them in a folder in My Docs.
I have deleted the originals they are at the moment in my recycle bin together with the the one I did the other day. So far all seems to be well.

Now as regards the CLSID in the registry left panel I have so far deleted 7 including sub folders I have stopped doing it because I wasn't sure if it kept coming back or if there really were stacks of these things.

On the right panel I now have the following.....
Name.......................Type .......................Data
ab (Default) REG_SZ DirectPlay8Server Object.

Should I keep on deleting these CLSIDs ?

Thanks for your patience, please don't rush to answer this.

Ron.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ron

It's quite possible that there a few CLSID entries. However, I would see what effect, if any, the changes have on your system before deleting anything more. If all is OK, you can delete any remaining entries at a later date and at your convenience.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you Iain,
I will do as you suggest.
Just one query if I may. When I first opened the registry it offered 5 HKEYs the ROOT at the top, however when I exit the registry and then reenter the ROOT items I was looking at are still there with the other HKEYs at the bottom. How do you get to the original with just the 5 HKEYs at the top.

Strange to say, I have just had a quick look to find all 5 HKEYs are at the top, they must have known I was going to ask you.

Thank you so much for all your help, I would have been apprehensive to have done this without your guidance.

Cheers.

Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

*Warning*
Just in case anyone has been following this thread I thought I ought to mention this.
On booting up last evening I couldn't get on line (Virgin Cable) My standby dial up worked so suspected the cable modem, did all the usual recycling to no avail, checked here and there, when the penny dropped, something I had deleted,so put back the tsSetup.exe and upssvc.exe and the File delete caution.exe. shut down for around 30 mins then booted and was back on line.
I am pretty sure it required the 'File delete caution.exe' and will remove the others one by one and rebooting each time.
I will post back the results when I've completed the tests.

Ron.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

That's the reason I suggested simply renaming the files, so that they could be restored. It was always possible that some of those files would be need by other apps as well as Teknum. Doing it the way you suggest is the best idea - keep us posted.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Iain,
Just before I went out this pm, I deleted the tsSetup.exe being the less likely to cause probs, and shut down, and on returning booted and went on line. I am now going to walk the dogs after a cuppa and will delete the updsv.exe and shut down. If all is well that will leave only the file delete caution.exe which is the one I suspect, although I think the update one could cause a problem, but we shall see.
I will post the results when I get back from the walk. 
(I won't tempt providence and say "I might be gone sometime" :grin:

Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Right Iain,
All OK having deleted the upsdv.exe so that only leaves the file 'delete caution.exe' which would appear to be the culprit.
There is just one niggle, I have left the 'update service' admittedly unchecked in the HKCU/Run startup. I will put it in the delete folder just to see what happens.
It will take a few days to know if all is well as Teknum Systems only update periodically, so fingers crossed.
I will post in a few days time perhaps next week and if all is well anyone can then follow your directions every step, but leave the 'delete caution' file untouched.

Ron.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us updated Ron. As you say, useful info for anyone else with a similar issue.

Hope you enjoyed your walk and cuppa - sounded great! :smile:


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated Ron. As you say, useful info for anyone else with a similar issue.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your walk and cuppa - sounded great! :smile:


The cuppa was great, the walk would have been much more enjoyable if it was a normal August, cold and damp down here. I do have another mate on another Forum who lives just outside Glasgow ( another Ian spelt different but sounds the same) he tells me he has had some sunshine.

Had a thought, anyone on ADSL might not have the problem with the 'Delete caution' File and certainly anyone on dial up would be OK as I proved last evening. It may only effect Cable Broadband.

Ron.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Ron - what cable company do you use? I use cable as well and I'm with VirginMedia (formerly NTL). I don't use their software though, I just have a LAN cable from their modem to my router, then a cable form the router to a LAN port on the PC.

BTW it was sunny and hot today - far too nice to be stuck in an office.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm with Virgin Media also Iain, used to be with Freeserve/Wandoo/Orange,
but had to give them up, I was paying for a 1meg £17.99 and getting 515kbps if I was lucky. So changed to cable 2megs (average 1.970kb) very stable £10 per month for a year. I did used their software to set up and I have the Lan cable from their modem into my Ethernet input (Realtek family fast Ethernet)

Glad you have had some decent weather, but a shame you wern't able to enjoy it, that's one good thing about being retired.

Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Iain,
Sad to say when I checked 'Startup' this morning the dreaded Teknum update had a check on it, so the perisher is still active.
I am going on holiday for a week on Saturday, when I get back I will download the link from Teknum Systems that is said to stop the updater.
I will of course post my findings.
I feel so sorry after all your efforts, but I am grateful for them.

Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Update.
On return from my holidays I downloaded the 'enable/disable' Teknum Systems from Teknum. It doesn't work, I had another update around 2 weeks from the time it was supposed to have been disabled, in addition it had downloaded Aconti-Dialer which Spybot got rid of.
So my advice is do not download any 'Handy Bits'.

Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Important update
For anyone following this thread and has the Teknum Systems updater on their PC and wants to get rid of it.
Earlier on this thread, I removed the 'Delete Caution File' to the Recycle Bin, I found I couldn't get on line after rebooting, I assumed this was due to the removal of 'Delete Caution File' restored it and all was well. However, some time later I had the off line problem again and discovered the culprit was a poor LAN cable plug not properly seating, I changed the cable and had no further trouble, so I again removed the 'Delete Caution File' and have rebooted several times with no problems.
So anyone wishing to rid themselves of Teknum Systems can follow Glaswegians instructions to the letter, and not worry about removing the 'Delete Caution File'
Again many thanks Iain. :4-cheers:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice to know you're now sorted Ron - glad I could help.


----------

